# Independent Trading Co. Offers PRM33SBZ Unisex Special Blend Full Zip Hoodie



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

It’s the special blend fabric of the new PRM33SBZ full-zip hoodie jacket from Independent Trading Co. that makes it stand out in the marketplace. It combines a soft hand, unique colors, and unisex fit in a classic style that works for everyone. 
Designed for softness and comfort, this premium sweat shirt is made of Independent’s special blend 8-ounce 52% polyester/48% cotton fabric, with a 30 singles polyester/cotton blend face yarn. 
It has reverse cover stitching and self-fabric side-panel inserts. Other features include 1 x 1 ribbing on the cuffs and waistband and twill neck tape. This new style is available in sizes XS to 3XL. It comes in black, carbon, midnight, nickel, pacific, pomegranate and sea green.
Independent Trading Company has been a leading supplier of custom and blank fleece since 1987. It offers basic and fashion styles for men, women, and youth. For more information, contact Independent Trading Co. at (877) 366-9911; (949) 366-9911; fax (949) 366-5488; email: [email protected]; Facebook: Independent Trading Co.; or visit the website at www.independenttradingco.com.


----------

